# House party San Juan California



## MiztressWinter (May 11, 2014)

Dirty kid house party this weekend in San Juan ca. Hit me up for details 661 476 6756 no pieces of shits need to inquire. No bs will be put up with. Also please bring something to the table.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 11, 2014)

can you teleport me????


----------



## MiztressWinter (May 11, 2014)

Lol I would love to Ben!


----------



## MiztressWinter (May 12, 2014)

BTW leave me a message on here because we are in the woods and I have no signal for calls


----------

